# Eating all the wrong things (on purpose)



## Asfaloth (Sep 13, 2003)

I'd just like to share with you that tonight I have eaten ice-cream, a McDonald's (big mac, fries, cheeseburger and milkshake) and popcorn - all the things that usually cripple me.Why? I'm not sure exactly but I was feeling ill earlier so I thought "I can't feel much worse than I do now", so, as I love these foods I've decided to eat them all at once.I know I'll regret it later







Sorry if this post has no relevant information but I just wanted to log that I have actually eaten these things together.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2003)

I did the exact same thing tonight! I hadn't had a hamburger in 7 months and couldn't handle it anymore. My roommates and I went to In&Out and I had the best cheese burger, fries, and coke ever. I think it may be worth the price!! Oh the joys....


----------



## Asfaloth (Sep 13, 2003)

Yeah sometimes its worthwhile to not care what your eating. I mean, I know people who could eat these things all the time and not be affected so why let them have all the fun?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I know thats if i am not leaving my house i eat things i shouldnt, but why not eat things you enjoy once in awhile. I wanna kick my self later in the night but haveing eaten a good meal was worth it.


----------



## bad girl (Aug 19, 2003)

Here's to eating what you want, not what you have to!I say we all have a great meal tonight. Although we will all log on tomorrow and describe our flare ups.


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

I almost started drooling when I thought of an In & Out burger.


----------



## jrs (Jun 18, 2001)

Is 'In and Out' a brand name, or your own term for hamburgers in general?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2003)

In and Out is the greatest place to get a burger and fries. I discovered them when I first moved to California!


----------



## angylroses (Feb 27, 2003)

In and Out Burgers is a fast food chain (like McDonalds), except their hanburgers are 10x better! Their fries are good too because they don't add a lot of salt and fry them too long. And their milk shakes are soooooo creamy they're to die for.And now I've made myself crave them even more. Dangit.


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Yeah, I definitely give in to my cravings sometimes. I'm really okay with going ahead and eating whatever I want and suffering the consequences later as long as I've got plenty of free time, a good book, and unlimited time in the bathroom







. There are also times when splurging is necessary-- my boyfriend wanted to go out to eat at this nice Italian restaurant for our anniversary and he was so excited that I just couldn't be like, "No, let's eat bland things at home!" Sometimes I think it's okay to give in though. Isn't it funny how the foods you want the MOST are the ones your stomach absolutely hates?! lol go figure.


----------

